# I wish I could afford this...



## abra (Jan 10, 2011)

I was bored yesterday and found this...

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...536+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&cid=288216&fromgrid=1

Hope that works...It's so cuuuttteee!  Maybe I'll get the $975 charm someday!

Probably not


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 10, 2011)

I first thought this was going to be about a tortoise, saw it was off topic section, thought it would be totally irrelevant then was pleasantly surprised! but WOW that much for a charm...I know it's Tiffany but still...haha


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2011)

must be a girl thing.


----------



## abra (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish they at least would have a cute knock off of it somewhere but nothing compares with the colors  Everything is silver and not as cute. I don't think I will be able to afford a $975 charm till I'm rich


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2011)

Personally I would spend the 900 plus on some pancakes (real) and maybe a mata mata.


----------



## abra (Jan 10, 2011)

If I could get them maybe, I wont be getting another tort until I'm out of college. I've got a ways to go


----------



## Angi (Jan 10, 2011)

My niece has a lot of Tiffany jewelry, but it is all silver and I don't think that expensive. Her dad got her the softball key chain but everything else she got from boyfriends, I hope they didn't spend THAT much. I am more of a knock off person when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## abra (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohhhh, I want the softball  I love softballlllll


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got this
http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...welry Interchangeable Turtle Necklace Silver
It was on sale for such a good price and super cute IMO


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't want to make anyone mad but I think the JC penny one looks better than the tiffany one, plus my grandma is a retired JC Penny's employee so she gets a great discount whenever I shop there I have her buy my stuff I need/want.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with you because you can switch out the colors to match any outfit


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2011)

I WANTTT ONEEEE!!! It is so beautiful!!! Too bad it is 2775$ for the bracelet and turtle lol


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope I am not hijacking the thread but look at what I just found :O
http://cgi.ebay.com/Collectable-Mos...ollectables&hash=item3a5dc9759c#ht_2308wt_905


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2011)

wow 35 for an ornament? no thanks and I just realized it is 900 plus for just the turtle? not including the necklace? WOW


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

I like them both!


----------



## Angi (Jan 11, 2011)

Abra~Do you play for your HS team. We are a total sports family. My niece (17) plays Softball and soccer, my oldest son (16) is on the varsity basketball team and my youngest son (11) plays basketball and baseball. We stay busy.


----------



## Wirewehear (Jan 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> must be a girl thing.



not with all us girls. I hate shopping for clothes and while I like jewelery I just dont think to where it. My neices like to dress me up ... they think its funny. I'd rather spend my money on new landscaping tools.


----------



## Edna (Jan 14, 2011)

At a Christmas bazaar I bought a pair of turtle earrings for $1.99. Silver around a green ball. Saw the same pair at a local florist/gift shop for $2.99. I'm just not that interested in spending a bundle on something as trivial as jewelry.


----------

